# JackH grow room temp issue



## bizzy323 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I got this little grow going but the issue i am having is my 13,000btu ac can't keep a 5x9 rooom cool..I don't know what i'm doing wrong. Even with lights off it's 84F. It gets hot here yesterday was 110F outside..but i think a big a/c unit like this shouldnt have a problem. Weird part is when light comes on it's still around same temp.any suggestions?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

what is outside and/or under the room?  there has to be a source of the heat.


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2011)

How much light and what type are you running? What kind of ventilation do you hve in place? Cool tube or air cooled hood or bare bulb?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't see the where you have the A/C positioned in your room?  Where is it?

  I would get rid of the mirror.  Mirrors are poor reflectors of light.  Flat white paint on the walls will reflect well.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 1, 2011)

a/c is pointing rigth on plants the outside air during day is aleast 100F+, i got air cooled hood thats on a controller that kicks the fan on when room temp reach 80F and below air from room to outside in the attic


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 1, 2011)

im running a 1000watt system


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2011)

I would try insulated duct work on both my lights and the exhaust on the a/c unit. Those portable a/c units have quite a bit of heat being exhausted and insulated duct work helped me enormously.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2011)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> a/c is pointing rigth on plants the outside air during day is aleast 100F+, i got air cooled hood thats on a controller that kicks the fan on when room temp reach 80F and below air from room to outside in the attic



What is the white thing you have in front of the A/C unit?  Is this impeding the air flow?

I would keep the air going through the hoods all the time rather than have it kick on when the temps get to 80.  Does the light pull air from outside the room?  What other ventilation do you have?


----------



## gypsydog (Jul 1, 2011)

Bizzy where is the second hose on the AC? where r u exhausting the hot air out of the AC? I can only see one hose hooked up from those pics. That is a 2 hose AC?  I run a 13k btu in a bigger space with more light temps run 75-79 lights on.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 2, 2011)

the a/c just has one hose and im exhausting the air outside next to the door....and it is point right on a fan that blows the air around the plants.. the inline fan is pulling air from inside the room since outside never drops 90F even at night..  if i leave fan running all times it will be way hotter. I am thinking about using the ice box with water chiller becuz i was hopin to add another 1000watt light in there but can't if one is making room 85F


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2011)

"something"... sure seems amiss bizzy.  I haven't spotted it yet, but "IMO" that ac should be doing the job.
  Hoods are vented "out" of the room?..


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 2, 2011)

hoods are vented in attic pulls air from room thru hood into attic.I think i know whats the problem.. i have one hose a/c unit it creates negative pressure in the room since i got no intake and my room is not sealed 100%  so it starts pulling hot air.  i need to get two hose a/c since they don't create negative pressure? or smaller a/c unit? because i had 9k btu a/c and i was getting same temps that im getting with this 13k btu...i upgrade thinking the a/c unit is small but guess not.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 2, 2011)

problem there is that even if you make the AC recirculating you're still sucking in hot air and exhausting cold air.  the key is to pull air from outside the room thru the hood and then out of the room.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 2, 2011)

the problem is that even if i don't air cool that hood the temp don't change even lights on or off no difference in room temp..I just don't want to pull 100f+ air from outside to cool my lights because that might make things worse than it is or maybe not


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2011)

> lights on or off no difference in room temp.



'that' tells me that the lights are 'not' the source of heat that is giving you problems. Process of elimination points to the ac unit itself.  ??... maybe isolate the unit outside of the room and duct the cool air in.


----------



## gypsydog (Jul 3, 2011)

Hick is on to something. The single hose AC units build up a lot of heat. I have tried to run one in the past. Recently got a 2 hose AC it works a lot better but they are expensive. At the least insulate the exhaust hose Im sure its hot as hell.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 4, 2011)

whats a good way to insulate that exhuast hose?


----------



## gypsydog (Jul 6, 2011)

hey bizzy! best way to insulate the exhaust is to remove the hose  that came with the unit. replace it with insulted flex duct from home depot or from a grow shop. Make sure it is UL rated for heat it should have flex duct inside a layer of pink insulation and a silver wrapper. remove the coller from the old hose that attaches to the AC. add the coller to the new duct and tape it with high heat duct tape.


----------



## ganjaguitar11 (Aug 7, 2011)

What is the ac set to? If it's set to 85 the room will stay at 85, lights on or off. Simple, but sometimes the most complicated things are.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 11, 2011)

a/c is set to the lowest setting which is 62


----------

